# Dubai Marina Apartment Search



## TPSB (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey everyone, this is my first post on this forum, i'm glad to see there is such a great expat presence in the area. 

I have accepted a job in Dubai that allows me a yearly housing allowance of 160K AED. I have searched the forum pretty extensively looking for specific building reviews etc, but the problem is not many of them specify the price range that these buildings are renting for. On top of that, it sounds like the rents have been rising dramatically in recent months. As a result I am hoping to get some insight from you guys on the current state of the rental market and any suggestions you may have for me. 

From talking to other expats in the area, it sounds like Dubai Marina is where I want to be. I am a single guy and want to be close to the action (restaurants, nightlife, beach etc). 

In regards to the 160K allowance I have been given, I am torn as to whether I should get a really nice 1 bedroom or a pretty nice 2 bedroom. For the money, if the 1 bedroom is really awesome (views, amenities etc) then it might be worth it. I'll just get a really nice pullout couch for the guests to sleep on.

For this price, what buildings do you guys suggest I could get the most value for? 

Other considerations from people I have heard are where in Dubai Marina the buildings are located. Meaning that if its near a bad intersection it could mean traffic is terrible just to get out of the general vicinity. I will be commuting to Jebel Ali. 

I look forward to hearing your input.

Thanks


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Al Majara and Park Island are very nice complexes. And expensive.

I don't know how your housing allowance is structured, but you may want to consider finding a basic 1-bedroom for 100K and saving the rest. An extra 60,000 makes for a very nice addition to your savings and investment portfolio. Multiply that over the number of years you expect to be in Dubai. After all, rent is just money down the drain.


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

I agree on Park Island, but keep in mind there is a HUGE mosque being build on one side and on the other there is a new tower being constructed(for the next couple of months/year). . 

if you want to check on buildings why not use Dubizzle? You mentioned already that you found some information about suitable buildings.


----------



## TPSB (Aug 27, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Al Majara and Park Island are very nice complexes. And expensive.
> 
> I don't know how your housing allowance is structured, but you may want to consider finding a basic 1-bedroom for 100K and saving the rest. An extra 60,000 makes for a very nice addition to your savings and investment portfolio. Multiply that over the number of years you expect to be in Dubai. After all, rent is just money down the drain.


Man, I wish that was the case. I can't pocket any of my allowance so I might as well utilize it to its full amount.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

The rental index for one bedroom apartments is still at 90-120k so I don't think you should be paying 160k. 
You can get a nice two bedroom in Marina for 160k (index states 140-170k)

Have you checked out:
Al Majara (if upgraded/well maintained)
Orra Marina
Marina Quays
Park Island, Sanibel (furthest away from the Mosque building site)
Waves
Marina Promenade


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If it's a use it or leave it benefit, you may want to ask the company who's responsible for paying the agent's fees and the utilities/dewa. You will have to pay a 5% housing tax, and obviously there's a big difference in the dewa bills between a 100,000 property and a 160,000 property. 

I don't know how feasible it would be for you but you could get a 2-bed and quietly rent out the second bedroom. You should be able to get 5,000 a month, minimum, and likely even more if it's a nice building. Of course you'd have to put up with the inconvenience of a flatmate, but if you're young in your 20s, it could be fun. 



TPSB said:


> Man, I wish that was the case. I can't pocket any of my allowance so I might as well utilize it to its full amount.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If it's a use it or lose it deal, I'd just go and get a serviced 1 bedroom apartment in a nice hotel like The Address Dubai Marina. 

Unless you really need a second bedroom, it'll save you a lot of hassle and you can live in luxury with all the facilities of a 5 star hotel and you don't need to mess around dealing with landlords, property agents, post-dated cheques 12 months in advance, crap maintenance, DEWA, internet providers, etc. 

Plus you'll have a selection of restaurants, bars and nightclubs at your disposal without even needing to step outdoors, plus a cinema, alcohol shop and supermarket too.


----------



## TPSB (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> If it's a use it or lose it deal, I'd just go and get a serviced 1 bedroom apartment in a nice hotel like The Address Dubai Marina.
> 
> Unless you really need a second bedroom, it'll save you a lot of hassle and you can live in luxury with all the facilities of a 5 star hotel and you don't need to mess around dealing with landlords, property agents, post-dated cheques 12 months in advance, crap maintenance, DEWA, internet providers, etc.
> 
> Plus you'll have a selection of restaurants, bars and nightclubs at your disposal without even needing to step outdoors, plus a cinema, alcohol shop and supermarket too.


Do you have any idea how much the residences at The Address are? I am wondering what I could get there within my budget. Studio, 1 bed, 2 bed?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No idea, you'd have to ring them up and ask, but I'd imagine that you'd be able to get a 1 bedroom for your budget. They were AED 120k 2/3 years ago. Definitely not 2 bedroom.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Also look at the Bonnington in JLT.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

You might want to think about living in a serviced apartment long term. Here's one thread I came across but there is another one about the Address Marina (which I could not find in my current state of mind...)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-living-dubai/470930-serviced-apartments.html


----------



## TPSB (Aug 27, 2014)

OK I have narrowed my search down to a few buildings. So far my top choice is Park Island. 

Can anyone provide any experience with traffic in that area? My main concern is my commute to and from work (Jebel Ali). How easy is it to get to SZR during morning rush hour?

Any words of advice for Park Island apartments? pros/cons et

Any and all input is appreciated!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Traffic depends on what time you start/finish work.

If you're back in the Marina before 6-6.30pm, it's generally not too bad from Jebel Ali direction.

I don't think it gets too bad in the morning, especially if you leave before/around 8am.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

A big mosque is under construction right next door. 

The pool at Park Island is in the shade most of the day. Good for the summer, but not so great for the rest of the year.

I'd pick Al Majara (same developer). It's on the other side of the Marina and has more direct sunlight. Apartments seem to be slightly bigger.



TPSB said:


> OK I have narrowed my search down to a few buildings. So far my top choice is Park Island.
> 
> Can anyone provide any experience with traffic in that area? My main concern is my commute to and from work (Jebel Ali). How easy is it to get to SZR during morning rush hour?
> 
> ...


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

I live in Park Island, work in Jebel Ali. Leave for work about 9am...no real problems with traffic. Leave office about 7pm, sometimes a little bit of congestion on the bridge...thats about it except the usual Marina madness on weekends. Pool is in the shade after 2pm - fine for me, I like to go in the mornings!

Currently there is almost no work being done on the mosque...

Pro:
Spacious apartments
Good finishings
Nice neighbours
Good building management
Close to The Walk & Marina Mall

Cons:
Traffic to The Walk is annoying
Price


----------



## TPSB (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the info guys. I've narrowed it down to two places: Park Island and Trident Grand (right across the street). 

I like Park Island because it has more of a community feel, private drive up entrance etc. The views of the marina are awesome and overall just good quality finishes. 

Trident Grand has some HUGE balconies, which I really like, and you get some amazing sea views. The building seems to be pretty nice as well (although lots of funny smells). 

How do you guys compare the two? The traffic getting out of Park Island seems much more preferable than Trident...


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

looper said:


> Currently there is almost no work being done on the mosque...


I was told a little while back the reason there is almost no work being done on the mosque was because they have discovered it isn't facing Mecca. Opps !


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jager said:


> I was told a little while back the reason there is almost no work being done on the mosque was because they have discovered it isn't facing Mecca. Opps !


that would be hilarious!

@TBSP: Traffic out of Park Island is easy....


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Where will you be working? at 160k I would be considering Downtown Dubai. I much prefer to visit the marina then to live there. But I guess that's just a Downtown guy talking. Being in the middle is great if you want to go to Jumierah, Festival City, Deira, Bur Dubai, Marina, Motor City, Airport... Everything is a 20 minute radius. For 160k you could live in the Khalifa.


----------



## Dazza_uae (Oct 2, 2014)

Doesn't matter where you stay in the Marina. Traffic is always a nightmare getting in and out. But worth it for the great location.


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Buildings closer to the Mina seyahi side of marina have excellent in and out access via exit 32. Now that the tram is done, things are cleaning up nicely. Anywhere in the middle of marina or the other end towards the south is a nightmare.


----------



## robbo265 (Nov 22, 2014)

Desert_Fever said:


> Buildings closer to the Mina seyahi side of marina have excellent in and out access via exit 32. Now that the tram is done, things are cleaning up nicely. Anywhere in the middle of marina or the other end towards the south is a nightmare.


 apart from the traffic going to the Walk in the evenings i think it is free flowing now that tram works are complete!


----------

